# Internet Explorer Keeps Shutting Down



## wherebob

Doesn't seem to matter which version of IE I use, IE 6, 7 and 8 when I first open the browser I can browse a site or two and then shuts down, no error messages just shuts down. 2nd time I open it shuts down right away. I removed IE completely and re-installed it and still did it. Figuring it's a virus I reformatted the hard drive, re-installed windows XP pro SP2 and it still does this? What the heck?

Where could this error or virus be stored where it could survive I full hard drive re-format and a fresh install of XP and still be there? 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## wherebob

By the way I am not restoring from backup I am doing a complete fresh install


----------



## johnb35

How are you reinstalling windows?  Do you have a genuine microsoft install cd?  Is the cd scratched?


----------



## wherebob

johnb35 said:


> How are you reinstalling windows?  Do you have a genuine microsoft install cd?  Is the cd scratched?


Well IE was doing this before I re-installed windows and that is the reason for the fresh install. Yes it's genuine and no scratches and the install installed perfectly. Everything else works fine just IE shuts down.


----------



## johnb35

When you reinstalled windows did you delete the existing partitions and then repartition?  You could have corrupted install cd.  So everything was working fine one day and all of a sudden IE wouldn't work properly?  Then you tried reinstalling windows?


----------



## wherebob

Yep deleted all partitions and then repartitioned the drive (the only drive). It's not the cd as it was doing this before I used this cd to do a fresh install which is not the orginal that came with the pc. Someone was throwing away this pc because of this and other issues with it. I wiped and reloaded and everything works great except for IE?

Thanks for the replies so far


----------

